# Poll - What background colour do you have/like



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm just wondering what people like or are using as backgrounds. From my freshwater days back in Ireland to my salt water tanks here, I've always gone with black paint on any side that I can't view. I found some fish come out a little more, particularly in the fresh water. I'm guessing the solid colour make them feel more secure. 

So what does everyone else have?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently haven't painted any of mine yet, but it'd be black for me.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Black is what I like, mostly to cover the hosing and wires behind the tanks.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it because it hides wires. But also because I like my light to show off the tank, I hate it when light over spills onto walls etc. I know I'm fussy  but having the glass painted contains a lot of that "overspill"


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Matte Black works the best imo, in my experience fishes tend to be more out going and colorful when they have something to back up to and blend into. My flowerhorn so far has been liking the black background I gave him. He went from half black to a much brighter half golden half red color.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Dark green is nice as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been doing black but I think in the future, I will start with either a very dark brown or indigo blue and then grade it up to sky blue at the top for a more natural look. Straight black is just too dark.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

great poll topic.
I use black as I found it to allow the eye to focus more on the colours if the fish and plants


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I like white construction paper on my bare bottom tanks it serves it's purpose well. there are some real nice 3d ones but they are expensive and take up space in the tank. my fave is a natural background like the one i have on my 55. here is an older pick. i like how it blends in with the plants.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like a white background or just clear. I used black before but do not really like it that much.
My fish seem more colourful with a white background, and my plants look better in the picture with a clear background--if I want some colour I can just put some lights in the back when taking a picture.


----------

